# What am I please



## denastr (Oct 23, 2008)

okay well we just moved to las vegas and during our first week in the new house the kids found this guy in the back yard we asked our nieghbors if he belonged to them they said no. So we figured that he was left by the last tenants of this house. so We brought him in and made him a home. He is doing fine is very active loves his bath time and eats well. 
It is just I do not know what type of tortoise he is. I want to make a proper home for him so I was wondering if we could get alittle help with this. 

Attached is a photo

thanks for any help 
Dena


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Dena 

What you've found is a Desert tortoise. Most likely he was hatched in the wild and walked into your yard. It would be great if you could let him go again. He just hatched this year.

Danny


----------



## purpod (Oct 24, 2008)

Bestest Wishes for however you plan to care for this little guy {either letting him go or giving him an xllnt home}

Purpod


----------



## longbeachskunk (Oct 24, 2008)

Awe it's so adorable! It's definitely a baby Desert Tortoise. I know it's illegal to capture a desert tortoise and keep it in captivity. But You didn't really "capture" it, it probably made a home of your backyard. No reason you guys can't be roomates! But maybe that law doesn't apply in Vegas. Good luck with whatever you do with him.


----------



## Jentortmom (Oct 24, 2008)

I would contact the local herp society and inform them that you found a desert tort and that you brought it in your home. They will be able to tell you what you should do, since you don't know if the previous tenants had DTs or if this one hatched in the wild. Plus I don't know Nevada laws on licensing and such for DTs. Good Luck!!


----------



## Laura (Oct 24, 2008)

The prior people in the house could of had adults and they bred, there may be more.. careful when you mow! or he could have been dropped in your yard by a bird or?? 
Contact the rescue and see what they recommend. Once brought into captivity.. they shouldnt be released. 
Time to do your homework!!


----------



## denastr (Oct 24, 2008)

I very highly doubt these ppl bred anything but cockroaches. Maybe it was a bird who knows.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 25, 2008)

denastr said:


> okay well we just moved to las vegas and during our first week in the new house the kids found this guy in the back yard we asked our nieghbors if he belonged to them they said no. So we figured that he was left by the last tenants of this house. so We brought him in and made him a home. He is doing fine is very active loves his bath time and eats well.
> It is just I do not know what type of tortoise he is. I want to make a proper home for him so I was wondering if we could get alittle help with this.
> 
> Attached is a photo
> ...



I agree with everyone else, it looks like a desert tort (Gopherus agassizii) and it would be best if you would release it back to the wild...


----------



## Itort (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's a site the will be a great help. www.tortoisegroup.org


----------

